# Moving to Rack Effects



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

I've decided that since I've got a VCR sized Fryette Power Station, it needs a home. If I put it in a rack, it can't just sit there by itself...right?

I'm not overly excited about the moogerfoogers I have, and I'm pretty upset with their customer service (email, phone call (voicemail), followed by email) with zero contact. I thought they were going for that "hometown care" vibe with kick-ass world-class products and support...anyhow...

So, my question is this:

What vintage rack effects sound awesome? I've currently lined up a 1980'S- FURMAN PQ-3 PARAMETRIC EQUALIZER-RED KNOB -RACK UNIT. This is the one Dimebag used to use, so I'm pretty excited about it.

I would love a noise gate - they've got some older ones for cheap, but I'm not sure which ones are good.

Modulation - multi-effects...did they make any analog multi-effects with presets back then?

I'm also open to offers on gear, if you have something cool - so don't feel like a creep for letting me know what you have.


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

This is going against the grain....but with the quality of new digital units currently being released....there is a lot choice to keep your rig compact with great tones and possibly save a few bucks:

Line 6 Helix
Fractal FX8

are two that come to mind.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

If you can find some Rockman ones, try them out.
I have the Stereo Echo--and I really like it.
Although begin more pedal based I used my Strymon Brigadier more often, but no reason I can't hook them both up (& I do that)


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

I'd like to keep it to vintage style rack effects, since then power station needs one. There has to be some old classics out there.

I've been looking closely at the eventide h3000. 

I put some lowball offers on a lexicon unit as well.

I'm still trying to get a handle on this market. Never checked it out before, so it's pretty fun at the moment.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Alex Dann said:


> This is going against the grain....but with the quality of new digital units currently being released....there is a lot choice to keep your rig compact with great tones and possibly save a few bucks:
> 
> Line 6 Helix
> Fractal FX8
> ...


Oops. See above.


zontar said:


> If you can find some Rockman ones, try them out.
> I have the Stereo Echo--and I really like it.
> Although begin more pedal based I used my Strymon Brigadier more often, but no reason I can't hook them both up (& I do that)


I'll check if they do multi-effects. Thanks.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I have an older Lexicon MPX100 that I picked up for $50, and a Behringer Virtualizer Pro DSP1000, that I picked up for the same price. Not state of the art, but lots of nice sounds, and full MIDI control. Keep your eyes peeled and you may find similar stuff locally.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

mhammer said:


> I have an older Lexicon MPX100 that I picked up for $50, and a Behringer Virtualizer Pro DSP1000, that I picked up for the same price. Not state of the art, but lots of nice sounds, and full MIDI control. Keep your eyes peeled and you may find similar stuff locally.


Couldn't find any quality guitar demos of the lexicon. The BVP is cool. I'm thinking of getting a rack with extra space just for deals like the ones you mention.


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

I use to want the ADA MP1 bad way back when.


----------



## Cups (Jan 5, 2010)

Modern floor effects are leaps and bounds better then any vintage rack effect. You can find some cool old Ibanez and Boss delays/choruses if you're persistent. 
I'd get a TC G Major II if I had the choice.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Cups said:


> Modern floor effects are leaps and bounds better then any vintage rack effect. You can find some cool old Ibanez and Boss delays/choruses if you're persistent.
> I'd get a TC G Major II if I had the choice.


Admittedly, I am out of my element, but surely something from eventide that someone like steve vai was using has to be kick-ass. I've tried/owned the eventide stompboxes and thought they were outstanding and I know a lot of the sounds were carried over from the H units.

I'm also going to assume that Eventide had competitors - I just don't know who they are...yet.

Yes, the TC G Major II was on the radar. I almost bought one off TGP a few days ago, but backed out.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

adcandour said:


> Couldn't find any quality guitar demos of the lexicon. The BVP is cool. I'm thinking of getting a rack with extra space just for deals like the ones you mention.


Doesn't show the full range of capabilities, but isn't terrible. I whipped up a little footswitch unit for mine that lets me remotely bypass and do tap tempo. I find the sound quality pretty good. One of the neat tricks is that you can do "strum tempo" as well as tap tempo.


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

Anyone taking responsibility for starting the pool for how long it takes Chuck to go back to a small board? Haha


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Digitech GSP 2101 I think it was called, the G major, mesa racktifier, Marshall JMP-1 preamp, ENGL E-530 (?)...

or do the proper thing and buy a 10-U rack and load it with blinky lights, VU meter and a tuner!


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Budda said:


> Digitech GSP 2101 I think it was called, the G major, mesa racktifier, Marshall JMP-1 preamp, ENGL E-530 (?)...
> 
> or do the proper thing and buy a 10-U rack and load it with blinky lights, VU meter and a tuner!


Wow, that digitech has some cool settings. I'm watching one now on eBay. So, is it something that can be hooked up to my Marshall? I don't understand the 'tube preamp' part of these units. Can I just use the effects, or do I have to use it as an amp too?


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Chitmo said:


> Anyone taking responsibility for starting the pool for how long it takes Chuck to go back to a small board? Haha


Going by the pic he posted in the pet thing I'd say about now.....after he cleans up the mess before his wife sees it and he owes her another $100.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

adcandour said:


> Wow, that digitech has some cool settings. I'm watching one now on eBay. So, is it something that can be hooked up to my Marshall? I don't understand the 'tube preamp' part of these units. Can I just use the effects, or do I have to use it as an amp too?


I think you can turn off the amp sim - you'd have to look that up. It's a preamp unit with effects, a la axe-fx (but much older).


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

One of the guy we share jam space with is raving about the Lexicon MX200. He uses it for almost all is mod/reverb/delay needs. Worth a look.


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

Avid Eleven Rack is a steal for all of the effects and functionality it packs into 2 rack spaces.

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-amp-pedal/st...ew/1118663827?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

ronmac said:


> Avid Eleven Rack is a steal for all of the effects and functionality it packs into 2 rack spaces.
> 
> http://www.kijiji.ca/v-amp-pedal/st...ew/1118663827?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


2 questions:

Can it just go into an effects loop?

And is that Laristotle?


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

adcandour said:


> 2 questions:
> 
> And is that Laristotle?


Laristotle doesn't live in Wainfleet....unless he moved there very recently


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

greco said:


> Laristotle doesn't live in Wainfleet....unless he moved there very recently


Watch the video...


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

adcandour said:


> Watch the video...


Sorry, I thought you were referring to the Kijiji ad...DOH.
I can can certainly see some resemblance to Laristotle!


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Hey adcandour...I don't really have any current useful information for you, but this related to the Logitech 2202 unit that Buddha suggested. After I read the posts, I decided to dig out my old Logitech GSP 21 Legend multi effects unit from the 90's to try it on my Blackstar Studio 20 amp. I don't know what thje current configurations of the latest Logitechs are like, but the GSP had an effects loop with 1 send and 2 (Left(Mono) and Right) returns, foot controller plug, MIDI IN/OUT/THRU and it has an input signal level adjustment knob on the front along with an output level adjustment. It also has limited cabinet and speaker emulation (compared to today's standards), and a bunch of Compression, Chorus, Flanger, DD, distortion, reverb, EQ that all still sound wicked. And there were many options built in to each effect as well. And many of them still sound fantastic!

When I was considering which direction to go (Pedals, multi floor based, or cabinet) for effects units (and I still am), I checked out a bunch of the Digitech stuff online. The reason for this was because I remembered how good many of the old effects worked (especially the stereo ping pong delay) and how they sounded. I'm still considering using the GSP 21 for much of the Modulated and Reverb sound that can be taken from it in the Loop.

There are so many good options these days though, so good luck with your search. And thanks for making a thread that gave me the kick in the butt to finally connect up again after so many years.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Dorian2 said:


> When I was considering which direction to go (Pedals, multi floor based, or cabinet) for effects units (and I still am), I checked out a bunch of the Digitech stuff online. The reason for this was because I remembered how good many of the old effects worked (especially the stereo ping pong delay) and how they sounded. I'm still considering using the GSP 21 for much of the Modulated and Reverb sound that can be taken from it in the Loop.
> 
> There are so many good options these days though, so good luck with your search. And thanks for making a thread that gave me the kick in the butt to finally connect up again after so many years.


No worries. I'm glad to bring older rack effects to the forefront for a few days. It's something totally new to me, so I'm really enjoying the research. I'll update soon with a few items I have my eye on.


----------



## sorbz62 (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi mate,

I have been battling a bad case of GAS for 30 years! My rack fever started with a JMP1/ ADA MP-1/ Rocktron FX/ BBE Maximiser/ Marshall EL34 50/50 way back in the 90s, and have recently built another rack with (to me) better components.

Here is a pic of me way back when (took out the BBE as it was shite!):


----------



## sorbz62 (Nov 15, 2011)

.... and this is how my rack looks today:

The JMP1 is now gone, as is the CAE dual mixer. I have a Switchblade 8F on the rack shelf now - AWESOME!!


----------



## sorbz62 (Nov 15, 2011)

I am selling the Peavey Power amp and looking for a Mesa 2:90 and Triaxis instead.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Of all the racks I've seen through the years, this is the nicest one of them all:










I hope no female members are offended...


----------



## NtR Studios (Feb 28, 2008)

I used to run an ADA mp-1 into a Rocktron intellifex. That into an JCM 800 was a pretty sweet rock machine.


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2015)

adcandour said:


> and is that Laristotle?


Lol. My better playing twin? (my wife wants me to cut my hair that short).

for racks, google is your friend.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

I have read this thread twice, maybe it's too early in the morning!~ Could you please explain what it is your after. I am trying to immerse myself in all this "new to me" technology and lingo!~ I hope you don't mind~!

Step away from the scissors Laristotle! DO NOT cut your hair! It's gorgeous. I am a sucker for guys with long hair. They are a very rare breed these days. I would dutifully braid my hubby's hair every morning. Ya, some mornings it was a big PITA. It was to his backside! He donated it to "Locks of Love"! It sure is a lot less shampoo and less hassle but I loved it!


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

I had I guy I used to work with who had an Ibanez DM-1000 delay rack that he swears by. So much he bought 2, one as backup.
Enjoy bud, look forward to seeing your creations.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I did the rack thing for a few years. I think at the end I was using an ADA preamp, a dual 31 band EQ, some sort of multi FX unit and a Peavey 50 watt x 2 tube power amp through a 4 x 12 celestion cab.

It sounded great, but truthfully, I get my sound out of whatever I happen to be using. The tones are a little different but you can tell it's me (for better of worse).

Actually after reading my own post, it makes me wonder why I keep changing from one rig to another, LOL.

Anyway, I think that tendency has sort of stabilized for me. I still want gear, but I think I'll stay with a modeler for the time being.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Lola said:


> I have read this thread twice, maybe it's too early in the morning!~ Could you please explain what it is your after. I am trying to immerse myself in all this "new to me" technology and lingo!~ I hope you don't mind~!


No problem.

I have a vintage Marshall amp that I love. My only issue was that it didn't have an effect loop, so my modulation pedals (delay, chorus, flange, etc) sounded like crap to me.

I bought something called a Fryette Power Station that provides an effects loop and makes the mod pedals sound like they should.

Since the Fryette fits into a rack, I decided to get _all_ my effects into a rack and avoid pedals. This will give me an opportunity to buy all the stuff I drooled over as a kid. Here's a rack demo that is inspiring my effects choice. I will still get that vintage marshall tone and then this stuff with the flick of a switch.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

I am so impressed with what I am hearing! That is absolutely amazing! I will explore this avenue further! There is much stuff that I have NO clue about! How long did it take you to accumulate the wealth of knowledge you possess?


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Lola said:


> How long did it take you to accumulate the *wealth of knowledge you possess?*


OH NO!! 

You would have to write that to adcandour....*#*(

We are never going to hear the end of this!! LOL


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

He's humble! No worries!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Just kidding Lola. 

I know him and was just having some fun.


----------



## Cups (Jan 5, 2010)

There's a g system for sale. Use the four cable method and put your dirt in the rack along with the brain of the g system. The g system has some loops for your dirt and can easily get those tones from that YouTube clip. 
My 2 cents. You seem to enjoy the pursuit and there is nothing wrong with that . Good luck in your goal.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Cups said:


> There's a g system for sale. Use the four cable method and put your dirt in the rack along with the brain of the g system. The g system has some loops for your dirt and can easily get those tones from that YouTube clip.
> My 2 cents. You seem to enjoy the pursuit and there is nothing wrong with that . Good luck in your goal.


I can finally take a moment and follow up on this thread. Goddamn work.

Thanks, cups. I used to own the G-System and found it to be quite good. I want to still keep it to a rack system, since the FPS is a rack unit and I don't want things all over the basement anymore. I had a consultation at Nice Rack Canada with Mike Vegas. Man, that guy is knowledgeable. He sells TC gear and mentioned that the algorithms haven't really changed, so I'm looking at the G-Major right now (just waiting to hear back from that soliciting @davetcan on a price - I'm thinking he's trying to work on his embarrassingly low feedback score 

I'm still moving towards one goal and I'm VERY close to achieving it. I'm done in the amp realm (hard to imagine), I'm done in the guitar realm.

Effects are the last on the list, so I'm going for the dream. I've always envied the rack. I'm a cornwallian headbanger at my core, and think this will cover me just fine. 

Now, Mike did convince me that with the H9 around, only a fool would buy the H3000. I may have to bend in this area and just tuck the H9 somewhere in a rack shelf. 

I will need a midi controller. I realize this now. Mike mentioned how this will keep me playing instead of tweaking.

After all the equipment is purchased, I will have it professionally put together. My main concern is running the effects parallel to the dry signal. Apparently, this is the shit.

So, what I have going into this thing (asterisk showing what I still need for you opportunists):

Lexicon PCM 70
Fryette Power station.
Some TC unit that has a parametric EQ and tuner* - waiting on Dave
Rocktron Hush*
Furman Power conditioner*
Eventide H9 or H3000*
12 or 14 unit rack case*


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

But Alex Dann is selling an AX8 *ducks for cover*


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Budda said:


> But Alex Dann is selling an AX8 *ducks for cover*


----------



## Stevo (Apr 3, 2008)

I have a Fryette Power Station as well and I am thinking of doing a similar thing. I have been running a wet/dry rig with an Eventide Space on my board for a couple years which sounds killer but thinking of going rack as I have to rack the PS anyways. I have been thinking either going to a Lexicon PCM or a Eclipse or maybe just an Axe FX II for effects only. I just don't know much upgrade they will be sound quality wise from the Space and since it is only for the wet side, if a pricey rack unit will be overkill. I am going to keep an eye on this thread.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

adcandour said:


> Some TC unit that has a parametric EQ and tuner* - waiting on Dave


L&M have a rack tuner on sale for $125 Friday. I know you may have the tuner thing covered with a TC unit, but those rack tuners look pretty cool. Or maybe that's just me - I still like VU meters.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

High/Deaf said:


> L&M have a rack tuner on sale for $125 Friday. I know you may have the tuner thing covered with a TC unit, but those rack tuners look pretty cool. Or maybe that's just me - I still like VU meters.


That's a good price, but I'm trying to steer clear of anything that looks futuristic. I just snagged the G- Major with the EQ and tuner built-in - along with a ton of effects _and _it also looks pretty dated (which is a good thing).


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Stevo said:


> I have a Fryette Power Station as well and I am thinking of doing a similar thing. I have been running a wet/dry rig with an Eventide Space on my board for a couple years which sounds killer but thinking of going rack as I have to rack the PS anyways. I have been thinking either going to a Lexicon PCM or a Eclipse or maybe just an Axe FX II for effects only. I just don't know much upgrade they will be sound quality wise from the Space and since it is only for the wet side, if a pricey rack unit will be overkill. I am going to keep an eye on this thread.


I grab an H9 Max today. I will put it into the effects loop and give it a whirl. The Lexicon arrives on monday and the G-Major shortly after. I'm certain it won't be set up correctly, but I'll give an update soon.

Here's the midi controller I've got in mind. Nice Rack was trying to convince me to get a state of the art unit for $1500. No thanks.

I really like the look of it, and it'll do the trick.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Is this rack unit too big? 

Seems like a reasonable price???...What do I know. 

PM me if you would like me to help you snag it.









http://www.kijiji.ca/v-other-musica...ck/1099506599?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

greco said:


> Is this rack unit too big?
> 
> Seems like a reasonable price???...What do I know.
> 
> ...


Thanks Dave. It does look like a good price.

There's just a bit too many units there. I'd be tempted to fill them. 

Perhaps I can use it to saw my wife in half. I wonder how many magicians got away with that..


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

adcandour said:


> Thanks Dave. It does look like a good price.
> 
> There's just a bit too many units there. I'd be tempted to fill them.
> 
> Perhaps I can use it to saw my wife in half. I wonder how many magicians got away with that..


I thought it would be more than you wanted.

Want me to contact the seller to see if there are any half wives (or husbands) kicking around..just so we know it works??


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

greco said:


> I thought it would be more than you wanted.
> 
> Want me to contact the seller to see if there are any half wives (or husbands) kicking around..just so we know it works??


Yes please. And see if he's willing to throw in a lower half.


----------



## sorbz62 (Nov 15, 2011)

My problem with my rack is that it weighs a ton! It must weigh about 150kg and is definitely a 2 man lift.


----------



## georgemg (Jul 17, 2011)

Sounds like a good set up. I'm in the middle of redoing both my pedalboards, but after that I'm planning on putting together another rack. My first gigging set up was rack based and I miss having one.

If you haven't already, I'd suggest checking out the Huge Racks forum. There's several build threads over there that are helpful for ideas.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

georgemg said:


> Sounds like a good set up. I'm in the middle of redoing both my pedalboards, but after that I'm planning on putting together another rack. My first gigging set up was rack based and I miss having one.
> 
> If you haven't already, I'd suggest checking out the Huge Racks forum. There's several build threads over there that are helpful for ideas.


Thanks, I'll check it out now.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

You should have the G-Major tomorrow or Monday at the latest.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

davetcan said:


> You should have the G-Major tomorrow or Monday at the latest.


Awesome. Thanks again Dave.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

It seems like magicians down our way have lost interest in cutting their wives, etc in half and are selling their gear.
or...Maybe they just ran out of folks that wanted to be cut in half??

This just came up...a bit smaller and less expensive.


http://www.kijiji.ca/v-view-details.html?requestSource=b&adId=1121384860


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

greco said:


> It seems like magicians down our way have lost interest in cutting their wives, etc in half and are selling their gear.
> or...Maybe they just ran out of folks that wanted to be cut in half??
> 
> This just came up...a bit smaller and less expensive.
> ...


Thanks Dave - this one looks good. I'm just confirming how many units it'll hold.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

adcandour said:


> Thanks Dave - this one looks good. I'm just confirming how many units it'll hold.


I'd estimate 3 1/2 sawed in half women...if you can convert that to units.
PM me if you want me to snag it.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

greco said:


> I'd estimate 3 1/2 half women...if you can convert that to units.
> PM me if you want me to snag it.


Jesus, that's massive. What the hell are you doing??


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

adcandour said:


> So, what I have going into this thing
> 
> Lexicon PCM 70
> Fryette Power station.
> ...





davetcan said:


> Jesus, that's massive. What the hell are you doing??


My question too. So are you doing spacers between each 1U rack?
Maybe a 10U at most.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

bzrkrage said:


> My question too. So are you doing spacers between each 1U rack?
> Maybe a 10U at most.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm keep a couple of spaces open just in case I "need" something.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

adcandour said:


> I'm keep a couple of spaces open just in case I "need" something.


Would this be a good time to post this? (LOL, of course)


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Hah. You may be just jerking his chain a bit, but every guitarist should indeed explore what they can get with the guitar straight into an amp first. Use the pedals, or rack effects, to add color, which we know adcandour knows all about already.

Great, simple, and quick lesson by Bonamassa there!


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Dorian2 said:


> Hah. You may be just jerking his chain a bit, but every guitarist should indeed explore what they can get with the guitar straight into an amp first. Use the pedals, or rack effects, to add color, which we know adcandour knows all about already.
> 
> Great, simple, and quick lesson by Bonamassa there!


Chuck and I were discussing this one months ago and trying to get the tone as close as possible. It's apparently been a slippery slope since then ;-)


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

davetcan said:


> Chuck and I were discussing this one months ago and trying to get the tone as close as possible. It's apparently been a slippery slope since then ;-)


Yep, before this video, I was doing just fine.

edit: and you're no help, btw.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

adcandour said:


> Yep, before this video, I was doing just fine.
> 
> edit: and you're no help, btw.


Then my work here is done 

I've been chasing the tone in my head for years, even found it a few times, but the damn thing keeps changing 

I "almost" went down the rack rabbit hole, which is why I had the G-major. It sounded so much better than any pedal I'd tried and I was starting the search for power and pre amps. I think the only thing that stopped me was looming retirement.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Believe me, I've been fighting the urge for 6 weeks now. Something about having a great new effects loop on all my amps. A rack system would maximize that and provide housing for it all. But I don't need more stuff. Yes you do. NO I DON'T - SHUT UP AND LEAVE ME ALONE. 

And this string ain't helping. Sure just pour gasoline on that fire, it'll go out soon.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Update:

I've bought and sold an H9 MAX within the week - made a quick $100 

I enjoyed the sounds, but it was bugging me that it won't fit into a rack - I'm not interested in doing the drawer thing for some reason.

@greco I ended up getting that rack that Dave provided the link to. It's pretty damn big and I'm getting tempted to fill it. A lot of these "classic" units are going for peanuts. 

I scored a rocktron hush for $70, so that's taken care of.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I'm telling you man, LED's!


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Budda said:


> I'm telling you man, LED's!


Like this?


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

greco said:


>


@adcandour...is this the unit you ended up with?

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

greco said:


> @adcandour...is this the unit you ended up with?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Dave


Yep, that's the one. He drove in from cambridge and met me close to my place - and I was able to talk him down in price. After doing the math, it's a 16 unit rack. More than enough space.

thanks for the help.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I can't find what I'm looking for in google images 

basically as many blinking LED's, scrolling displays and VU meter stuff as you care to cram in. More blinky lights means more tone.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Budda said:


> I can't find what I'm looking for in google images
> 
> basically as many blinking LED's, scrolling displays and VU meter stuff as you care to cram in. More blinky lights means more tone.


I guess I'll know the mission is accomplished when my effects rack abducts me.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

http://thehardtimes.net/2015/11/27/...-becomes-self-aware-demands-creative-control/


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Looks like the G-Major is at your local PO for pickup.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

davetcan said:


> Looks like the G-Major is at your local PO for pickup.


I was so close to grabbing it today, but I'm not allowed until tomorrow after 1pm. I received the Lexicon PCM-80 today. I think it almost blew up my amp. I have no idea how to get it set-up, but it was keeping me distracted.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Chucky must be lost in a wiring nightmare right about now ;-)


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

davetcan said:


> Chucky must be lost in a wiring nightmare right about now ;-)


That's exactly where I am.

Actually, I'm trying out the lexicon and when I touch the input knob, it sounds like the whole bloody house is collapsing. It's that scary-ass bang that happens when you move amps with reverb around - only this unit is completely stationary.

The noise coming of of the unit is absolutely insane.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

if you take it out of the circuit what do you think of the G-major. I had a couple of simple delay, verb presets set up that I really liked.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

davetcan said:


> if you take it out of the circuit what do you think of the G-major. I had a couple of simple delay, verb presets set up that I really liked.


I plugged it in yesterday for about 20 minutes and skimmed through the presets quickly. It sounded good, but I need to spend some time with the manual to figure out the levels - specifically the wet/dry ratios. I'm really considering dropping everything off at Nice Rack and saying, "make it work". I just have to wait until everything shows up.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

adcandour said:


> .....I'm really considering dropping everything off at Nice Rack and saying, "make it work". I just have to wait until everything shows up.


Isn't that going to spoil all the "fun" of sorting out your rack gear and learning how everything works in combination?...or does Nice Rack "make it work" with you present and instructing you as they do whatever is needed?

I'm being sincere/serious with this question.

Looking forward to pics of the finished rig!


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

greco said:


> Isn't that going to spoil all the "fun" of sorting out your rack gear and learning how everything works in combination?...or does Nice Rack "make it work" with you present and instructing you as they do whatever is needed?
> 
> I'm being sincere/serious with this question.
> 
> Looking forward to pics of the finished rig!


Then I'll give you a serious/sincere answer 

It's like Gian at Lil' Demons says - we may think we can do it, but sometimes you have to leave things to the pros. Here, he is talking about guitar set-ups, but it is universal, imo.

I delegate things every day - at work: accounting, consulting and supervising ,or, at home: child management, dentist appointments, doggy grooming, etc. Things will always run better, when you learn to let go. 

I really don't like learning about these things. It's not fun for me. I am currently reading the Lexicon manual, simply to see if I may be at fault for the noise issue, or am I justified to leave negative feedback at Reverb. I hate it.

It turns out that it may in fact be my set up. Here are things that I have to consider:

Proper setting of Input level on the PCM 80 is dependent on:

•Proper signal level into the analog front end to avoid signals causing overload at the DSP input
•Proper adjustment of the signal level into the analog-to-digital converter to optimize noise and avoid overload
•Proper setting of signal level into the digital signal processor to optimize noise.

*Setting Output Level :*The Output Level parameter has two range positions. The appropriate position depends on the level handling capability of the device connected to the analog outputs. Devices capable of handling outputs with peak levels of 18dBu require setting *Output Level *to the *+4dBu *setting. Devices which cannot handle peak levels greater than +4dBu require the *-10dBu *setting

The above is so boring to me, but it is seemingly pivotal to getting things sounding right.

Also, the only connection diagram found in the manual shows the PCM-80 connecting to a mixer. I don't have one. I don't know enough about this stuff to know if I need one. Just another PITA.

I'm tired. I'm gonna reply to my PMs and then go watch x-files. I'm on the 10th episode and have a long way to go...


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

A lot of that is really a reflection of a piece of rack gear that tries to be line-level AND guitar-level friendly. I have an MPX100, which also has input and output level controls, for the same reason.

As terrific as much rack gear can be, that's one of the things that many would-be users are not prepared for: dealing with the difference between line-level, mic-level, and guitar/bass-level.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

adcandour said:


> Then I'll give you a serious/sincere answer


Thanks adcandour...now I understand your situation. This is much more complex than I had imagined.

Hopefully you can get everything solved soon and find the tone(s) you are searching for.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

mhammer said:


> A lot of that is really a reflection of a piece of rack gear that tries to be line-level AND guitar-level friendly. I have an MPX100, which also has input and output level controls, for the same reason.
> 
> As terrific as much rack gear can be, that's one of the things that many would-be users are not prepared for: dealing with the difference between line-level, mic-level, and guitar/bass-level.


My effects loop on the Blackstar amp has the same thing in the loop stage. What you said is basically the way I understood it as well.


----------

